# breeding setup



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

1 20g, 20g long, and 3 10g's


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

barely got their tails


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats alot of frys and tanks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the next batch


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I took all these with a flash light


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

''Gill'' chillin with some buenos aries tetras, He's has gill curl *bad*, and I don't want him to get smoked. I think I'm gonna keep him.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

One lone suvivor from a batch, he was in a tank all alone for almost two weeks, no heat, no food. Till I noticed him. he's alone in a the 20 long now, beefing up


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

20 long


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

and the 50g hagen, is the main holding tank, 4 giant danios, 2 leopord danios, 1 2'' silver dollar (that holds his own), and 7 dime size RB's. but unfortunatly they're too damn fast, and the glass is a little dirty, I can only catch blurs on my digi.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great shots Mantis







congrats man love your set-ups


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wouldn't be what it is without your help, thanks man :







:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mantis said:


> wouldn't be what it is without your help, thanks man :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dude i hardly helped you, just the odd hint here and there. You figured it all out by using the information on the board and trial & error







thats what it is all about IMO what works for me, is not going to work for other people. Everybody has different parameters and schedules they follow. So success is for whom that bare down and figure out why, rather than have the answers given to them. Something that you have shown and proven.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

true :nod:


----------

